# Molasses Bacon, Maple Bacon, Bacon Side By Side



## disco (Apr 22, 2017)

Grab a beer, friends. This is a long one.

When I was in Montana for a curling bonspiel, I found a whole slab of side (belly) bacon in Costco. As it is harder to find here in the Canadian Rockies than a Canadian who doesn't say he's sorry, I bought one and it was obviously time to make bacon.

I have used molasses and maple syrup as sweeteners in my bacon before but I have wanted to try something different. Normally, I mix them into the cure mix to make a slurry. This time, I tried rubbing them on the surface of the pork and letting it sit and then rubbing a dry cure in.

Here's what I did.

The slab was already skinned so I cut it into 3 pieces.













Bacons 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017


















Bacons 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






Here was my process for the molasses bacon.

The piece of pork I used weighed 1.7 kg (3 3/4 pounds)

I put the pork on a plate and rubbed it with 15 ml (1 tablespoon) of molasses.













Bacons 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I let it sit while I mixed up:

5 grams (0.176 ounces or 3/4 teaspoon) of Prague powder #1

50 ml (1/4 cup) brown sugar

28 ml (2 tablespoons) kosher salt













Bacons 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I rubbed that mixture onto the pork, catching any that falls off with the plate. 













Bacons 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I put the pork in a resealable plastic bag and scraped as much of the material on the plate as possible into the bag and sealed it.













Bacons 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017


















Bacons 07.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






For the maple bacon, the piece of pork weighed 1.6 kg (3.6 pounds). 

I put the pork on a plate and rubbed 30 ml (2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon) of maple syrup into the surface of the pork.













Bacons 08.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I mixed the following together:

4.9 grams (0.172 ounces or 3/4 teaspoon) of Prague powder #1

35 ml (2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons) brown sugar

24 ml (2 tablespoons) kosher salt

I rubbed that mixture into the pork.













Bacons 09.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I put the pork in a resealable bag and scraped the remnants on the plate into the bag.













Bacons 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






For the regular bacon, the piece of pork weighed 1.5 kg or (3 1/3 pounds).

I mixed the following together:

4.5 grams (0.159 ounces or 2/3 teaspoon) Prague Powder #1

60 ml (1/4 cup plus 2 teaspoons) brown sugar

22 ml (1 tablespoon plus 1 1/2 teaspoon) kosher salt













Bacons 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I put the pork on a plate and rubbed the mixture over it.













Bacons 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I put the pork in a resealable bag and scraped the plate to get any remnants in the bag.













Bacons 13.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






The meat was about 1 1/2 inch thick. I kept the bags in the fridge for 8 days, turning occasionally.

I took the pork out and rinsed it very well but did not soak it. I hoped this would leave more surface taste of the syrup and molasses.

I patted it dry and put it in the fridge uncovered overnight. Then I put it in a 145 F oven for an hour. I took the pork pieces out and patted them with paper towels to make sure they were totally dry with a good pellicle.













Bacons 14.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I fired up the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker with apple pellets and cold smoked the bacon for 8 hours.













Bacons 15.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I put the bacon in the fridge overnight.

The next day I fired up my pellet smoker to 180 F with apple pellets. I smoked the bacon to an internal temperature of 130 F.













Bacons 16.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






I cooled the bacon and wrapped it. I put it in the fridge overnight.

The next day, I took it out and sliced it.













Bacons 17.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017


















Bacons 18.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






Of course, I had to try some for a side by side taste test.













Bacons 19.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017


















Bacons 20.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 22, 2017






The Verdict

I know many of you have tried maple syrup in your cures before. I mostly hear it doesn't give a maple taste. I believe those who say that are thinking of commercial "maple" products. They are flavoured with extracts and that is the only way you will get that flavour. 

If you taste the maple bacon on its own, you won't immediately note a strong maple flavour.

The same with the molasses. It does give more of a different sweet taste and a great colour to the bacon but you won't eat it and immediately think of molasses.

However, if you try them side by side, you will really note the difference.

The regular bacon has a nice sweet/salty balance. You don't really notice much complexity to the sweetness. I had a good well balanced bacon.

The molasses bacon has a rich deep mellow sweetness that makes the bacon seem to have a more pronounced meaty taste.

The maple bacon has a bright sweetness that really comes out at the first bite. It gives a great light sweetness.

As for which is best, I am doomed. I have done similar comparisons in the past with She Who Must Be Obyed and my best friend. We all like a different one best. Sigh. You will just have to try all three and choose the one you like. Sorry.

Disco


----------



## tigerregis (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks, great explanation. Keep on rockin.


----------



## disco (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the encouragement!

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 22, 2017)

Disco, you never cease to amaze!   I like the comparisons like this one, and you did a superb job at presenting.  

A Canadian friend just recently sent me 2 cans of maple syrup, I may have to try making a little bacon with some of it.

Points for the presentation and the beautiful work!


----------



## disco (Apr 22, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Disco, you never cease to amaze! I like the comparisons like this one, and you did a superb job at presenting.
> 
> A Canadian friend just recently sent me 2 cans of maple syrup, I may have to try making a little bacon with some of it.
> 
> Points for the presentation and the beautiful work!


Thanks, Cranky. It is just that touch different!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice looking bacon,one of these days I hope to make some.


----------



## disco (Apr 22, 2017)

b-one said:


> Nice looking bacon,one of these days I hope to make some.


Thanks, B1! You should give it a try, it is tasty.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice Job, Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Tests & Outstanding Thread !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep up the Great Work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 22, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I tell everyone that you created a monster with your bacon thread.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2017)

Great job on the bacon Disco!

I like pepper bacon, but may have to give the sweet one a try!

Point!

Al


----------



## disco (Apr 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job on the bacon Disco!
> 
> I like pepper bacon, but may have to give the sweet one a try!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al. Pepper bacon is a treat!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

What an outstanding thread Disco, that bacon looks phenomenal !   Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Apr 23, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> What an outstanding thread Disco, that bacon looks phenomenal !


Thanks, Justin. I do like side bacon!

Disco


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 23, 2017)

Two thumbs up...I'm a maple syrup guy but will definitely give the molasses a shot next time around.  Great tutorial.
Walt.


----------



## disco (Apr 23, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Two thumbs up...I'm a maple syrup guy but will definitely give the molasses a shot next time around. Great tutorial.
> Walt.


Thanks! I think you will like the molasses. It seems to enhance the bacon flavour.

Disco


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 23, 2017)

Right...I use molasses in alot of my Q sauce recipes...Why I never thought to try it on bacon is beyond me...


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2017)

Disco that is some nice looking Bacon

Richie


----------



## remsr (Apr 24, 2017)

The butcher up the street makes maple bacon and sausage that tastes strongly of  maple. I have no idea of how they do it. I ask and was given instructions that didn't work. I'm thinking extract might work???

Randy,


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2017)

tropics said:


> Disco that is some nice looking Bacon
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie. Side pork is hard to get around here so I am enjoying it!

Disco


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2017)

REMSR said:


> The butcher up the street makes maple bacon and sausage that tastes strongly of maple. I have no idea of how they do it. I ask and was given instructions that didn't work. I'm thinking extract might work???
> 
> Randy,


I used some extract a couple of years ago. It gives more of the maple flavour from commercial products but I didn't care for it particularly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2017)

Randy, Disco, Jokensmoken, etc, etc:

Guys, I never tried this but I was told this a long time ago:

Maple syrup flavor doesn't survive cooking. I would try Fenugreek seed, it contains a compound  that smells like maple syrup. It's used in imitation maple syrup. You could make imitation syrup  or extract to flavor the bacon, but I'd try some crushed seeds in the cure. This recipe  calls for 1/2 teaspoon per pound of meat.

Somebody give it a try & post how it worked.

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2017)

REMSR said:


> The butcher up the street makes maple bacon and sausage that tastes strongly of maple. I have no idea of how they do it. I ask and was given instructions that didn't work. I'm thinking extract might work???
> 
> Randy,


I used some extract a couple of years ago. It gives more of the maple flavour from commercial products but I didn't care for it part


Bearcarver said:


> Randy, Disco, Jokensmoken, etc, etc:
> 
> Guys, I never tried this but I was told this a long time ago:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I don't know about maple syrup not surviving cooking. The maple bacon definitely has its own different taste but not like commercial maple bacon which might be what was being referred to.

I have been able to get that commercial taste to some degree by using maple extract but found I actually don't like that artificial flavour in my or the commercial version.

That being said, fenugreek has a great flavour and would great on bacon either way, it is definitely worth trying!

Disco


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 26, 2017)

Great tip bear...Thanks...I'll be giving g this a try next go around
Walt


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Great tip bear...Thanks...I'll be giving g this a try next go around
> Walt


If you do that, give us all a yell as to how it worked for you.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## remsr (Apr 26, 2017)

I will try that next time, thanks Bear 

Randy,


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 26, 2017)

Way to go Disco! I have done all three, but not side-by-side for comparison.  I have noticed It seems, the fats tend to take the flavors of the maple more readily than the lean meat. This was somewhat true with the Molassis as well. I like it mild flavored, so this was acceptable to me anyway for what I was after.

Fenugreek.... hmmm...


----------



## disco (Apr 26, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Way to go Disco! I have done all three, but not side-by-side for comparison.  I have noticed It seems, the fats tend to take the flavors of the maple more readily than the lean meat. This was somewhat true with the Molassis as well. I like it mild flavored, so this was acceptable to me anyway for what I was after.
> 
> Fenugreek.... hmmm...


Thanks! We will give credit to Bear for Fenugreek bacon!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 27, 2017)

Disco said:


> Thanks! We will give credit to Bear for Fenugreek bacon!


Yeah, O'l Bear is at it again! The bait is set. Who will be the first fenugreek geek?

Actually, I have a bit of it in my spice cabinet that has been there a while. It has sat there unused because I have never known what to do with it. I don't see belly bacon as something I would be willing to experiment using it on. Maple is not a flavor I prefer in bacon either. I might try on some bucky bacon from shoulder or something first. I do like a bit of maple once in a while as a ham or CB flavoring. I do add maple extract and a tablespoon of allspice, and that turns out real nice. As for fenugreek, I don't have a clue what quantity or how to use it. Roast and grind it? Soak it first? I might grind up a few tablespoons and put it in a stir fry to see if I even like it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Yeah, O'l Bear is at it again! The bait is set. Who will be the first fenugreek geek?
> 
> Actually, I have a bit of it in my spice cabinet that has been there a while. It has sat there unused because I have never known what to do with it. I don't see belly bacon as something I would be willing to experiment using it on. Maple is not a flavor I prefer in bacon either. I might try on some bucky bacon from shoulder or something first. I do like a bit of maple once in a while as a ham or CB flavoring. I do add maple extract and a tablespoon of allspice, and that turns out real nice. As for fenugreek, I don't have a clue what quantity or how to use it. Roast and grind it? Soak it first? I might grind up a few tablespoons and put it in a stir fry to see if I even like it.


That recipe says 1/2 tsp per pound of Meat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you click on "This Recipe" in my post #21, it will take you to the Recipe.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 27, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> That recipe says 1/2 tsp per pound of Meat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I typically don't dry cure. Pops is way easier. Not sure how that would work out with a wet brine. Perhaps apply it after cure and dust it on while drying before smoke??? Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I typically don't dry cure. Pops is way easier. Not sure how that would work out with a wet brine. Perhaps apply it after cure and dust it on while drying before smoke??? Just thinking out loud...


Hmmm, Sorry I can't help with that one.

Maybe one of our Wet Brining Friends can help you.

I would think it would dilute too much in a Wet Brine, but I'm just guessing.

Maybe pulverize it into a fine powder & sprinkle it on after curing, but before getting the pellicle.

Bear


----------

